# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit Epic Flying as a Level 60 with the new Whalebone Boost Mount

## Volvuli

Hello,

With the WOTLK pre-patch, you can purchase the WOTLK upgrade that gives you the Kalu'ak Whalebone Glider. As long as you have 150 Riding Skill and haven't purchased the 225 Flying Riding skill yet, if you go into Outlands and log out while riding the Whalebone Glider, when you log back in, you'll have 280% Flying speed. Theoretically, it'd work on a level 40 with the 150 Riding skill but I haven't tried it.

It doesn't work if you have 225 or 300 riding skill. Do not purchase Expert Riding if you want to use this bug.

See this picture for proof.

Edit: It works with the basic riding skill as well. You can fly in the Outlands with 280% flying speed as a level 20.

----------


## jimmys96

> yo stfu stop telling people about it. Ive been using this bug all day. You're gonna make them fix it cuck


That's literally what these forums are for, I think you're the wrong place. As for Blizz fixing it, something like this is very unlikely to go unnoticed even if people don't post about it.

----------


## CreativeXtent

ohhh this is nice!!

----------


## Confucius

Nice find, thanks for sharing  :Smile:  +Rep

----------


## scrappyballz

Great Find Thank You for sharing

----------

